# Jet Mini Lathe Owners..Chuck question



## Warren White (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a Jet 1015VS and would like to get a chuck that is appropriate for the lathe.

In reading Teknatools website, they recommend their Nova Precision Midi Chuck for lathes with less than 12" swing.  However, I don't like the idea of using three hands (I was only born with two hands...) to hold the material and squeeze the two bars that tighten the jaws of the chuck.

I was wondering if those of you with similar lathes might offer me your advice and counsel.   I would like to buy the Nova G3, but don't want to overtax my lathe.

What'cha think?

Thanks!


----------



## KenV (Jul 22, 2015)

G3 works well.  I like keys better than Tommy bars.

 I use a super nova 2 on the Jet 1014 but it probably is a little heavy.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 23, 2015)

What Ken says. I broke my Tommy bars.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 23, 2015)

absolutely no problems using tommy bars. it does not take three hands to use a chuck with tommy bars. once you understand how the chuck works one hand will easily operate the chuck. one hole is solid (closest to the jaws) and the other hole (closest to the headstock) moves and tightens or loosens the jaws depending if it is ahead or behind the other hole. anyone that hates their tommy bar chucks feel free to send them on to .......lol back to the question at hand. either of those chucks would be fine for the jet 1015vs.


----------



## monophoto (Jul 23, 2015)

Warren White said:


> However, I don't like the idea of using three hands (I was only born with two hands...) to hold the material and squeeze the two bars that tighten the jaws of the chuck.




Funny - I have the same handicap.

The chuck I use with my midi-lathe uses tommy bars.  Frankly, I don't find that tommy bars are that much of a problem, but that's all that I have ever used. 

I suspect that if you are accustomed to a keyed chuck, switching to tommy bars would seem clumsey.  Conversely, switching from tommy bars to a key would provide incremental convenience.  

But chucks with tommy bars have been around for a long time, and the manufacturers are still selling them.  

You pays your money, and you takes your choice.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 23, 2015)

I had (well, still do have) the cheap chuck from PSI that uses the tommy bars.

When I got my Jet 1014, the person I bought it from included all the tooling he had, including a Oneway Talon. The Talon uses a key.

I like using the Talon far far better than the PSI chuck, and one of those reasons is key over tommy bars. The only thing I use the PSI chuck for anymore is the cole jaws.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 23, 2015)

The Nova G3 was my first chuck after I bought my Jet 1014vs. Now I also have a Nova 1624 and I have a Oneway Talon I Use with it. 
Both are fine chucks....I would put the Talon above the G3.....my preference.

With an adapter, I sometimes use the G3 on my 1624. It is handy to have two chucks and not have to switch jaws back and forth.
I also own Oneway Strongholds. Again, wonderful chucks.
Another choice would be a Vicmark. They have different size chucks. It use a hex shaped key.

If you have a preference, the Talon key tightens clockwise....the G3 tightens counterclockwise. That might help make your decision.


----------



## Warren White (Jul 23, 2015)

*Thank you for the advice...*

I really appreciated the comments.  I have another unmentioned reason for keeping with the Nova chucks.  I have a friend who mentored me in the turning business and he has a Nova G3.  If we have compatible chucks, we can share jaws with each other.

I know that there are other, very fine chucks available.  For some, the price keeps me from choosing them.  I just can't justify the extra cost for a hobby; and having more than one chuck is a luxury that also falls into that category for me.

Again, thank you for once again helping me in my decision.  You folks are a fount of valued experience and knowledge.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jul 23, 2015)

Barracuda 2 from Penn State works well.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 25, 2015)

1014 VS here, first chuck was the Barracuda 2. Still use it but also have stepped up and purchased the Nova G3 plus the pen jaws.


----------



## shastastan (Jul 26, 2015)

Determine the brand that has the features and jaws that you want then stick with that brand.  If the Easy Chuck was out when I started, that would have been my choice.  Changing jaws with it is really fast and easy (pun intended).  I also have a oneway, talon, and vicmarc 100 that I've acquired over the past 25 years.


----------



## Fish30114 (Jul 27, 2015)

I am in the buy once cry once camp. Having said that I have a Supernova II, a Oneway stronghold, and apprentice (read Craft Supplies) and an Easy  Wood, and also I say strongly if I had access to the Easy Wood chuck earlier on it would be the only chuck I own, even if I wanted multiples of one chuck--jaw changes are stupid simple though, and I can't imagine wanting another one unless and when I get another lathe.


----------



## Warren White (Aug 2, 2015)

*Thank you all!*

Just to finish this thread off, I wanted to let you know that my new Nova G3 arrived a couple of days ago.

There were two driving forces in my choice, one of which some will not agree with and I understand that completely; price.  I just can't justify the additional cost between the G3 and some of the other choices which are certainly great chucks.

Second, was that my mentor and I share stuff back and forth.  He has a G3 and this way we can look at jaws we both might use and share the costs.

So, thanks for the input.  Time to turn something with my new chuck!  Wonder what it will be?


----------

